# Say Yes



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes...except they don't get to sleep on the bed.....


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes........except my dog is a cat


----------



## Ceege (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, for both dogs and cats.  Really, for _any_ pet. We love them and give them a safe, healthy, and happy home. In return, they give us love, affection, company, humor, and any protection they can offer.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes...except they don't get to sleep on the bed.....



Same.  But she has a comfy bed on the floor with a personal heater for cool nights.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2022)

Before Sassy passed, she had the run of the house. We were allowed to live there though..


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, except there are a few things I'd change.  She needs to listen more and beg less...


----------



## feywon (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Same.  But she has a comfy bed on the floor with a personal heater for cool nights.


yep mine would too if I had any now.. but my grandfurkids when they sleep over get the thick warm and toasty  dog beds, and the fleecy covers at my house.. at my DD's place they get to sleep on the bed with her..


----------



## win231 (Apr 9, 2022)

"Yes" to all.
And (in my world), most apply to all animals.


----------



## Remy (Apr 9, 2022)

I have cats but yes, if I had a dog, it would be the same.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes to all!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 9, 2022)

*Yes!*


and....

*Dawgs are the greatest of drinking partners;*

They don’t tell stupid stories.
They don’t get louder.
They don’t sing...unless you do.
They’re not offended by the term ‘bitch’.

They’re not even offended by your farts.
They enjoy them, taking in as much as possible with their nostrils,
then looking into your eyes with an expression of sincere admiration that says ‘good one’,
patiently waiting for the possibility of more.

They hang around when you pass out...especially if they are already passed out.
The snoring, twitching and air running is acceptable (they’re really not bothered by whatever you do).

They have sense enough to take it outside when they feel the urge to throw up....or pee.
(I recommend drinking on the back deck for the lesser intellectual pups...or people).

But, if you happen to be the one to inadvertently blow chips, say, on the floor or deck,
they don’t go ‘ewwwww!’, but have been known to diligently clean things up....you don’t even have to ask.


No training required.

and they won't out drink you.....usually

But if they do

walking sideways over to the water bowl is hilarious!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, a thousand times over! We made a wooden-frame bed with a rope bottom so it was off the floor. I sewed a comfy mattress for it. Our first dog slept in it till the end of his days. The second dog didn't take to it, so he slept on a thick blanket. The comfy dog beds that are popular nowadays weren't in vogue back then. Both dogs would get on the bed (at our invitation), but always got down to go to their sleeping spots.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes to all.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes to all.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 3, 2022)

All, but ...  I played fetch with her for half an hour, told her to go pee & poo before we came back inside, and during the brief time it took to wash her fetch toy and my hands, she peed & pood on the carpet _again.  _So, I do want this to change!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 216617



you got that all correct, except for one..."the dog lets me sleep on HIS bed..."


----------



## RobinWren (May 4, 2022)

Yes to all, both dog and cat sleep on my bed.


----------



## dseag2 (May 4, 2022)

I agree with all, and I don't even have a dog!


----------



## Leann (May 4, 2022)

Yes. 

My fur baby (dog) could sleep on the bed if she liked but she prefers the floor or her comfy dog bed.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 4, 2022)

All of the above, except she doesn't sleep in my bed, and is not allowed upstairs. Need to have one hair free zone to save my sanity. She's perfectly happy in her own bed on the main floor in her kennel, which also solved the pooping and peeing in the house issue. It's like her little burrow, and she goes in and out on her own all during the day. My son's little mini Dachshund has slept with us for years when he's here, or were down there.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> All of the above, except she doesn't sleep in my bed, and is not allowed upstairs. Need to have one hair free zone to save my sanity. She's perfectly happy in her own bed on the main floor in her kennel, which also solved the pooping and peeing in the house issue. It's like her little burrow, and she goes in and out on her own all during the day. My son's little mini Dachshund has slept with us for years when he's here, or were down there.



Yeah, makes complete sense.  I think we are going to have to do the same thing.  Allergy issues.


----------

